# Insulating my garage



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a new 30x24 Tuffshed garage we build just to work on our old cars. After rebuilding my son's '90 Mustang differential in their over the weekend (@@!!**!! S-spring!), I realize that in August, this might be a big sauna.

Hence, I thinking about cutting out a hole and sticking a big AC in it. Of course, I guess that means I need insulation.

I was planning on running insulation between the studs and covering over them with pegboard. However, there is no vapor barrier. Is there a way around this or can i just run some sheeting between the studs? Moisture will still build up, but maybe less.

Along the same lines, I have a radiant roof on this garage. Do I need to run insulation along the ceiling joists. This involves taking down all my lights, etc. It seems like cold air would stay down and that the ceiling wouldn't be a big concern, but I still wonder...

I plan to put foam core radiant panels on the door. I guess I'll just glue them in.

Anyone done any of this before. Any advice? 

Thanks 
(regarding the rebuild, it was just new Trac Lok clutches. If anyone needs info on this let me know. It would be a lot easier next time, now that i know all the tricks.)


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey,

On my garage door I bought some of that thick double sided tape. I ended up not using it though. I cut the panels to fit tight and they just hold in there by friction. They have been in there over 2 years and never moved or fell out. 

On the insulation the only thing I can say is insulate as much as possible. I got an AC in my garage and I can't think of the BTU number right now, but it should keep it cool based on the size. My garage is sheetrocked and insualted on two sides, but the ceiling isn't insulated and my AC struggles to cool it off when I use it. It does lower the humidity though and make it feel better. Good luck.

Tate


----------



## Korndog (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm gonna try this http://www.insuladd.com/ on my shed its cheap and easy. A nieghbor used it and it made a difference.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

rockhound - both Lowe's and Home Depot carry insulation batts that are pre-faced with vapor (Kraft) barrier. I was checking them out the other day because I want to insulate my detached garage.

my garage has Hardie-panel outside over felt paper...would I need the vapor barrier insulation or just the plain stuff. Does the barrier go towards the outside of the garage, or the inside? The instructions on the panel say to the inside, but that local codes may require it to be to the outside.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

If your going to insulate the garage, you must have a A/C in it or it will be come a humid, moldy mess. Don't use batts with a vapor barrier. The walls need to breath. Use unfaced batts.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I have a window unit that I'll be putting in, but only using when I'm in there working.


----------

